# Best Caulk



## Salvie (Apr 28, 2007)

What is the best caulk for paint prep? I use dap 25 yr mostly for inteirior( pretty good) but i am preping and painting some high end cassing,crown and doors and was wondering what else was shrink and crack resistant and also applied easy(nice clean bead) Thanks Salvie


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

For interior work I would think the Dap 25 would be just fine. It's all in how you work it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I buy elastermeric ( not sure if i spelled that right lol ) 55yr caulk from ICI
It is an important material for the job, so like your paint, buy quality. I personaly hate using cheap caulk.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

I like Polyseamseal caulking but it has to be fresh. I placed an order at the paintstore.com a couple of months ago and it was nice and fresh. For some reason I have a harder time working with the dap latex products when it is hot out, they flow like water. For exterior caulking we use the dap (I think) Sidewinder caulking it is nice and thick! The sidewinder can get chunks in it if it is not fresh.

Do you guys have issues with old caulking, or is just me?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I like Porter/PPG's TopGun 200.
We do only interior work.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been trying out the new White Lightning Bolt that is paintable in 30 minutes- its not bad

I also like Moorlastic quite a bit these days too

the best...well, that's just opinion


----------



## varybarry (Sep 24, 2007)

I've heard of the new White Lightning, but haven't tried it yet. I generally just use DAP sidewinder.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have seen the new white lightning but have not tried it. Is it really paintable in 30 minutes?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah...it really does dry quick
-it's almost a little gritty, so they obviously are putting something in there to thicken it up a bit


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I run fans during the summer and fall too i guess lol. i am in a beast of a house right now with 3 layers of crown trim every where. And i can tell you that fans will dry caulk very fast. I have to shorten my lines a bit because of it.
I will keep that white lightning in mind though when i need caulk to set up quickly.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

We use a lot of Frazee 15yr here in ca.
r


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Moorelastic Lifetime ...


----------



## Schnobie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I like Porter/PPG's TopGun 200.
> We do only interior work.


"Great interior caulk, been using it for years" - To quote my old man

ps- Im at the office and he was reading over my shoulder.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll use DAP 35 for mostinterior stuff and occasionally the Big Stretch product. I find that a lot of the new construction I do here sits in a house with the temp set at 60 degrees or less in the winter and I get a lot of shrinking of both the caulk and trim.

exterior is always the DAP Dynaflex230. especially on cement board siding.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I think bolt white lightning quick dry and moorlastic are great... Ive been using the white lightning quick dry for years and i like it better then any other caulk.. I do let it dry as if i was using a reg caulk though... if u have to u can paint in an 1hr ...


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Sherwin Williams 1100


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

sw 1100a or 950

polyseamseal

All depends on what I'm looking for. I like 35 to 55 yr. caulk. However, the lower the years, the easier it is to work with.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Phenoseal for exteriors..and especially for historic restoration.

Interior i use Dapp and white lightning...35 yr. or above only.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm kinda fond of SW1100a, white lightning always seemed a bit runny to me.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i use the dap to


----------

